# Getting nervous in my old age.



## Topmast (Oct 29, 2020)

Thinking about it now I should have expected it . Two years ago when I collected my present van the previous owner had just refilled both gas bottles as now almost empty I went to the garage today for refilling never having had experience of doing this the very friendly girl who was serving fuel told me that they preferred to do it for me, she then connected pump etc then walked away to serve next customer while gas was being pumped into my cylinders when full she came back to disconnect there was a whoosh of gas very like a compressor blowing of I must have leapt three feet into the air as was totally not expecting any sort of noise,Have to say the lady attendant was laughing fit to burst and said it always does that. I must be getting nervous.


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 29, 2020)

It breaks our poor Yorkshire hearts to hear the sound of money disappearing into the sky.
You'll just have to get used to it..
We never did , in 15 years.
Still get nightmares.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 29, 2020)

Topmast said:


> Thinking about it now I should have expected it . Two years ago when I collected my present van the previous owner had just refilled both gas bottles as now almost empty I went to the garage today for refilling never having had experience of doing this the very friendly girl who was serving fuel told me that they preferred to do it for me, she then connected pump etc then walked away to serve next customer while gas was being pumped into my cylinders when full she came back to disconnect there was a whoosh of gas very like a compressor blowing of I must have leapt three feet into the air as was totally not expecting any sort of noise,Have to say the lady attendant was laughing fit to burst and said it always does that. I must be getting nervous.



Can I ask which garage you used.

I have to fill mine for the first time soon but can't find anywhere to fill up.


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 29, 2020)

Look on the web, Rob there's loads of info on where, availability and price.


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 29, 2020)

I sometimes fill up at a place near you Rob on the A1,  it is on a roundabout on the south bound side but I will try and find it for you


----------



## Robmac (Oct 29, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> I sometimes fill up at a place near you Rob on the A1,  it is on a roundabout on the south bound side but I will try and find it for you



Is it the Shell garage at Buckden Terry?


----------



## yeoblade (Oct 29, 2020)

Topmast said:


> Thinking about it now I should have expected it . Two years ago when I collected my present van the previous owner had just refilled both gas bottles as now almost empty I went to the garage today for refilling never having had experience of doing this the very friendly girl who was serving fuel told me that they preferred to do it for me, she then connected pump etc then walked away to serve next customer while gas was being pumped into my cylinders when full she came back to disconnect there was a whoosh of gas very like a compressor blowing of I must have leapt three feet into the air as was totally not expecting any sort of noise,Have to say the lady attendant was laughing fit to burst and said it always does that. I must be getting nervous.


Not a big user off gas then, 2 years!


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 29, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Is it the Shell garage at Buckden Terry?


Yes Rob, that's the one









The phone number is on there if you want to ring them first to confirm


----------



## Phantom (Oct 29, 2020)

Well there's a first time for everything. For about 2 years we just used to go to a local caravan place who filled up our LPG cylinders at a good price. So the first time on a forecourt was slightly daunting but simples!


----------



## Robmac (Oct 29, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> Yes Rob, that's the one
> View attachment 88616
> 
> View attachment 88617
> ...



Thanks Terry.

I will give them a ring tomorrow.


----------



## Topmast (Oct 29, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Is it the Shell garage at Buckden Terry?


I will happily tell you which garage but it is in Portugal.


----------



## Topmast (Oct 29, 2020)

yeoblade said:


> Not a big user off gas then, 2 years!


Absolutely amazed how long they have lasted as we only ever wild camp and run the fridge and hob ,for some reason it seems to last longer than exchange bottles.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 29, 2020)

Topmast said:


> Absolutely amazed how long they have lasted.


2 x 11kg last us about a month at this time of year.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 29, 2020)

Topmast said:


> I will happily tell you which garage but it is in Portugal.



I'll try the one that Terry mentioned in Buckden first!


----------



## rugbyken (Oct 30, 2020)

Rob there is a flo gas depot at Peterborough on your way north only 58p a litre, although it’s  40 mls from me the only one nearer is at oakham tyre depot & charges £1 a litre


----------



## Robmac (Oct 30, 2020)

rugbyken said:


> Rob there is a flo gas depot at Peterborough on your way north only 58p a litre, although it’s  40 mls from me the only one nearer is at oakham tyre depot & charges £1 a litre



Nice one, thanks Ken.


----------



## bartman (Oct 30, 2020)

Every time I update the FillLPG app there are more places removed than added, quite worrying. Mostly Shell garages, as was posted on here a while ago they are removing LPG. Now my local one has gone too


----------



## dane (Oct 30, 2020)

Try the MyLPG.eu app on your phone, will give you up to date info.  Shell are sadly phasing out LPG at their garages, both my local ones now gone.

I type too slow...


----------



## bartman (Oct 30, 2020)

Robmac, according to the FillLPG app, the closest one to you is at St Neots, a Shell garage that was verified as still selling LPG a month ago - Esso Shay Express (St Neots),66-79 Cambridge St, St Neots, Cambs,PE19 1PJ. Slightly further away (but cheaper) the Morrisons at Camborne and also St Ives (no, not the one in Cornwall) sell it.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 30, 2020)

bartman said:


> Robmac, according to the FillLPG app, the closest one to you is at St Neots, a Shell garage that was verified as still selling LPG a month ago - Esso Shay Express (St Neots),66-79 Cambridge St, St Neots, Cambs,PE19 1PJ. Slightly further away (but cheaper) the Morrisons at Camborne and also St Ives (no, not the one in Cornwall) sell it.



Cheers @bartman.

Unfortunately I phoned them a few weeks ago and they said no.

Thanks anyway


----------



## Robmac (Oct 30, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> Yes Rob, that's the one
> View attachment 88616
> 
> View attachment 88617
> ...



I phoned Buckden Terry and they said they don't do it anymore. I shall go with Ken's suggestion and fill up at Flogas at Peterborough. Might be worth you bearing that in mind when you're down this way.

Thanks mate.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 30, 2020)

rugbyken said:


> Rob there is a flo gas depot at Peterborough on your way north only 58p a litre, although it’s  40 mls from me the only one nearer is at oakham tyre depot & charges £1 a litre



Gave Flogas a ring Ken and I'm popping over there this afternoon.

Thanks mate.


----------



## bartman (Oct 30, 2020)

OK. Don't know why I thought it was Shell though, now looking at the address I pasted


----------



## Robmac (Oct 30, 2020)

bartman said:


> OK. Don't know why I thought it was Shell though, now looking at the address I pasted



I will bear the ones at St Ives and Cambourne in mind in future though as I go out that way quite a lot.

Thanks


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 30, 2020)

Topmast said:


> I will happily tell you which garage but it is in Portugal.


Careful, @Topmast .
He might just turn up down here .
He's a bad influence.


----------



## Nabsim (Oct 30, 2020)

Phantom said:


> 2 x 11kg last us about a month at this time of year.


U.K., cold weather and gas heating? Wait for the bad weather, if you like it warm you may be in for a shock depending on heating and how warm you like it


----------



## Tim120 (Oct 30, 2020)

First time I filled I went into the garage and asked if there was someone who could show me the correct way. A very helpful gent came out and took his time to show me and explain the process then disconnected without putting gas in then said 'your turn'!
He watched on and after said 'easy when you know how' I very much appreciated his help and told him so.
Still get surprised by the wooosh when I disconnect


----------



## Phantom (Oct 30, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> U.K., cold weather and gas heating? Wait for the bad weather, if you like it warm you may be in for a shock depending on heating and how warm you like it


Not too warm, but still loads cheaper than heating a house.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 30, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> Careful, @Topmast .
> He might just turn up down here .
> He's a bad influence.



Oi Paul.

I'm a posh bloke wiv impeccable manners I'll 'ave you know!


----------



## rugbyken (Oct 30, 2020)

(I'm a posh bloke wiv impeccable manners I'll 'ave you know)

it’s true rob went to the same school as me ( beaten up by the same nuns ) so as you know bound to be a proper gent just like me


----------



## Robmac (Oct 30, 2020)

rugbyken said:


> it’s true rob went to the same school as me ( beaten up by the same nuns ) so as you know bound to be a proper gent just like me



Sister Mary David - I'll start having nightmares again Ken!


----------



## Topmast (Oct 31, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Sister Mary David - I'll start having nightmares again Ken!


One has to ask was the school approved?


----------



## r4dent (Oct 31, 2020)

Topmast said:


> Thinking about it now I should have expected it . Two years ago when I collected my present van the previous owner had just refilled both gas bottles as now almost empty I went to the garage today for refilling never having had experience of doing this the very friendly girl who was serving fuel told me that they preferred to do it for me, she then connected pump etc then walked away to serve next customer while gas was being pumped into my cylinders when full she came back to disconnect there was a whoosh of gas very like a compressor blowing of I must have leapt three feet into the air as was totally not expecting any sort of noise,Have to say the lady attendant was laughing fit to burst and said it always does that. I must be getting nervous.




and that is why you don't have the fridge on gas in a filling station.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 31, 2020)

Topmast said:


> One has to ask was the school approved?



Probably. but I'm not sure who by.


----------



## Winterskp (Nov 1, 2020)

It's not a good idea to have an AES fridge on at all when filling! A friend was seriously burned when his fridge realised that his engine wasn't providing 12v anymore, and sparked up as he disconnected. BOOM!


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 1, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Is it the Shell garage at Buckden Terry?


Shell have stopped selling bulk lpg


----------



## RSD7a (Nov 1, 2020)

Hellfire said:


> Shell have stopped selling bulk lpg


Stopping, maybe. My nearest Shell garage in Musselburgh is still selling it.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 1, 2020)

RSD7a said:


> Stopping, maybe. My nearest Shell garage in Musselburgh is still selling it.



Yes I believe some still do but it is being phased out.


----------



## davidbr (Nov 1, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Can I ask which garage you used.
> 
> I have to fill mine for the first time soon but can't find anywhere to fill up.


The mylpg app is excellent. Tells you locations, when last used and price. Just follow the connection instruction on the pump and hold the green button in. Do not forget to update the database with the date you used the location and the price.


----------



## Tookey (Nov 1, 2020)

I was going to go down the refillable route but now suspect it will become redundant so sitting tight at the moment hoping to be proved wrong


----------



## John H (Nov 1, 2020)

Topmast said:


> Thinking about it now I should have expected it . Two years ago when I collected my present van the previous owner had just refilled both gas bottles as now almost empty I went to the garage today for refilling never having had experience of doing this the very friendly girl who was serving fuel told me that they preferred to do it for me, she then connected pump etc then walked away to serve next customer while gas was being pumped into my cylinders when full she came back to disconnect there was a whoosh of gas very like a compressor blowing of I must have leapt three feet into the air as was totally not expecting any sort of noise,Have to say the lady attendant was laughing fit to burst and said it always does that. I must be getting nervous.



We've had a Gaslow system for the past 15 years and I still can't get used to that "whoosh"!


----------



## teckguy (Nov 1, 2020)

I do wonder how she connected it and walked away while it was filling as you have to hold a button in and it stops when released.


----------



## Topmast (Nov 1, 2020)

teckguy said:


> I do wonder how she connected it and walked away while it was filling as you have to hold a button in and it stops when released.


Having never filled before I can only say that having connected the hose she just set the pump and let it do it’s own thing took about three minutes before the numbers almost stopped moving when she returned just switched pump off before giving me a bit of a scare.


----------



## Biggarmac (Nov 1, 2020)

Hellfire said:


> Shell have stopped selling bulk lpg


Some Shell garages are franchises not directly owned by Shell.  They can choose to keep selling LPG.  The service station on the M74 at Abginton is badged as Shell, run by Welcome Break.  The manager there has said that all Welcome Break where LPG  is sold will be continuing to stock LPG.


----------



## r4dent (Nov 1, 2020)

Winterskp said:


> It's not a good idea to have an AES fridge on at all when filling! A friend was seriously burned when his fridge realised that his engine wasn't providing 12v anymore, and sparked up as he disconnected. BOOM!



The theory is that AES waits to select gas for 15 minutes after 12v goes off.  Good theory, personally I never us AES and never have gas on whilst travelling.


----------



## Harrytherid (Nov 1, 2020)

I did not read all the posts so this may be a duplication but if you join The Countrywide organisation (I think primarily for farmers but I am not one but use their service) telephone 0800 243889 they will send you a little plastic book with all their England, primarily towards the west and Wales, sites and a key to enable you to use the pumps.  All those I have used are self service and some totally unattended on industrial estates but available at all times  24/7/365.  They invoice you sporadically and the prices are far less than most garages. Harry


----------



## Ellendale (Nov 1, 2020)

Harrytherid said:


> I did not read all the posts so this may be a duplication but if you join The Countrywide organisation (I think primarily for farmers but I am not one but use their service) telephone 0800 243889 they will send you a little plastic book with all their England, primarily towards the west and Wales, sites and a key to enable you to use the pumps.  All those I have used are self service and some totally unattended on industrial estates but available at all times  24/7/365.  They invoice you sporadically and the prices are far less than most garages. Harry


I have had 2 LPG converted Volvos over the years and am still registered with Countrywide. My S80 is in storage at the moment and I've not used Countrywide for over a year. The invoicing system is good with a monthly direct debit showing exactly where you filled up and how much etc. At their pumps your key is assigned to your vehicle therefore it shows the registration when you use it and also on the invoice, you can also input your speedo reading to keep track of usage etc. There's always a BUT and here it is - last I knew they came under Countrywide Stores (farmer connection) but the LPG business had been sold onto another company - up until this time the furthest north they had their sites was at Shrewsbury in Shropshire. I don't know if the new company has installed other sites yet. I too have shied away from getting refillable due to more sites shutting each month than those opening. Enjoy!


----------



## bartman (Nov 1, 2020)

I've just been looking into this since Harrytherid's post - Countrywide went into administration a couple of years ago and the company ended up being taken over by Flogas. Some info here about the key system and opening an account


----------



## Tim120 (Nov 1, 2020)

teckguy said:


> I do wonder how she connected it and walked away while it was filling as you have to hold a button in and it stops when released.



I have encountered two types of pump in the UK.
1. Connect and press and hold button down until filled.
b) Connect press button once.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 1, 2020)

Pity you cannot get a big white tank at home and fit a connection pump to fill your van, think some farms do this here.


----------



## Markd (Nov 2, 2020)

Harrytherid said:


> I did not read all the posts so this may be a duplication but if you join The Countrywide organisation (I think primarily for farmers but I am not one but use their service) telephone 0800 243889 they will send you a little plastic book with all their England, primarily towards the west and Wales, sites and a key to enable you to use the pumps.  All those I have used are self service and some totally unattended on industrial estates but available at all times  24/7/365.  They invoice you sporadically and the prices are far less than most garages. Harry


Countrywide went bust a couple of years ago and the business was taken over by Flogas.


----------



## dhall26 (Nov 8, 2020)

Asda in High Wycombe (Just off the M40) 52.7p . I always top up there when visiting relatives


----------



## teckguy (Nov 8, 2020)

Tim120 said:


> I have encountered two types of pump in the UK.
> 1. Connect and press and hold button down until filled.
> b) Connect press button once.


I have travelled widely in UK and abroad but have never come across that type so they must be rare


----------



## Tim120 (Nov 9, 2020)

teckguy said:


> I have travelled widely in UK and abroad but have never come across that type so they must be rare



Recently at the Hereford meet I had to get gas which was about four miles away and that was a press once to fill. Of course I'm assuming it was working correctly and not sticking in the on position until filled. Maybe also press again to stop filling if you only want a partial fill. To be fair it's the only one I've come across like it.


----------

